# First bear



## grmaphia (Apr 10, 2005)

Killed my first bear tuesday and dd it with my handgun....pics arent that good...didnt have my camera in the woods with me 

380lbs

Guide said Skull might make book.





































and my buddy got this 220lber


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats fellas!!!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Yep, congrats guys.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

EXCELLENT! Great job to you both

tjstebb


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Two very nice bear.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats guys....What size is the handgun..??


----------



## grmaphia (Apr 10, 2005)

460 xvr


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the fine bears.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

good for you guys, congrats on two great trophies


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations. Good job, those are nice bears.


----------



## J FISH (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice!!!!! Good looking bears. I can bet by the smile on your face it won't be your last.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice looking bears...............


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job guys, I apparently still don't have enough preference points for a bear tag yet, but hope i will soon as I'm dying to take a bruin with my bow.


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats two outstanding Michigan bear!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats to both of you! Way to get it done with the hand cannon


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats to both of you nice bears


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

those are great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice bears where ya get them at?


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*congrats on the pair, way to go guys!*


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Gratz!!! Nice pics......


----------



## grmaphia (Apr 10, 2005)

TJHUNTER said:


> those are great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice bears where ya get them at?


Gwinn unit... and whoever gave me the reference for Jon Cryderman I owe you a case of beer...unfrickenbelievable...best hunt I have ever been on!!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

where u useing dogs?


----------



## grmaphia (Apr 10, 2005)

yes!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job guys!!!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice Bear.


----------



## BEARLY_DAWGZ (Sep 20, 2009)

hey bro was great hunting with you it was a great hunt. congratulations again on the beautiful bear.


talk to you soon,
Ross


----------



## DCON (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful bears!


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

show us some pictures of the dogs ... nobody ever shows off the real hero's... bear hounds go thru hell to keep a bear bayed or up a tree...


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hats off to you and your buddie for two awesome looking bears! Congrats!!!


----------

